

What was the link to the amazing algorithm slides on HN a while back? - dmak

I remember looking through these algorithm slides (they were blue) about mazes, and graphs. Does anyone have the link? I tried searching my history and google, but I couldn't find it.
======
Pyrodogg
This?

[http://www.jamisbuck.org/presentations/rubyconf2011/index.ht...](http://www.jamisbuck.org/presentations/rubyconf2011/index.html)

First result searching for "algorithm slides" in the search box at the bottom
of the page.

~~~
dmak
Thanks!

